# Best Platform Shoe with toe protection?



## dannyjoy (Jul 26, 2006)

I did a few searches and came up with nothing. A couple years ago at north star on sticks and stones trail. i fractured and dislocated my big toe. I basically pulverized it- with bone sticking out. This happened with 5.10 impacts shoes on. I hooked my pedal under a Jagged rock with my bikes suspension bottomed out at full speed. Bent the saint cranks also. it hurt really bad. i didn't see it coming.
so what are my options for a platform shoe with some kind of steel or carbon fiber toe protection? i really like the 5.10 shoe -but since the accident i had some close calls at whistler and other places. are there any shoes that are like 510 but have toe protection?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

keep the 5 10's and make your own protection ....just use your shoelaces to hold it in place


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

lol. wear some leather construction boots with the stealtoe.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

try Slip Grip shoes w steel toe protection, www.slipgrips.com.


----------



## runawaymachine (Apr 21, 2008)

dannyjoy said:


> I did a few searches and came up with nothing. A couple years ago at north star on sticks and stones trail. i fractured and dislocated my big toe. I basically pulverized it- with bone sticking out. This happened with 5.10 impacts shoes on. I hooked my pedal under a Jagged rock with my bikes suspension bottomed out at full speed. Bent the saint cranks also. it hurt really bad. i didn't see it coming.
> so what are my options for a platform shoe with some kind of steel or carbon fiber toe protection? i really like the 5.10 shoe -but since the accident i had some close calls at whistler and other places. are there any shoes that are like 510 but have toe protection?


So Sticks and Stones my break my toes, but with better shoes that trail will never hurt me

+1 for the Ugg boots. Or get some oversized Aluminum toe work boots, cut out the toe and glue it to the outside of your 510's. That would look awsome.


----------



## dannyjoy (Jul 26, 2006)

those look like yhey will work well. slip grips with steel toe. Any feedback on how well they actually grip a pedal?


----------



## dannyjoy (Jul 26, 2006)

construction shoes suck to ride with the shape of the sole and arch didnt work for me. i tried them- i also tried my motocross boots- they were too stiff and i was easily bounced off the bike.


----------



## dannyjoy (Jul 26, 2006)

HandyMan said:


>


got a link to this productt...


----------



## dannyjoy (Jul 26, 2006)

haha! funny- trust me i wish it had never happened- it was by far the worst injury i have every had- lots of nerves in the big toe- id rather break my leg than go through that again. maybe ill try and get creative with the 510- but for it to be effective protection the toe guard has to be really stuck on there well...we all know what a thrashing 510 take and how they dont last very long...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

anyone try these out. Some people over at RM seemed stoked on them. Been having some foot issues lately (bone spurs grrrr), wonder if these might help










Thor 50/50 boots. Just wonder how well they grip/fit on pedals.


----------



## dannyjoy (Jul 26, 2006)

I was just reading those posts on the 5050's. they do seem like a good option. reportedly they have good grip and fit and good ankle protection. they look big in the picture but they are not really taller then the 510 high top model. big price to pay for a shoe that might not work though.

Im thinking about seeing if i can get a shoemaker to custom build me some 510's with steel toes. up here in nor cal with low bb race bikes lots of people break their toes. i really wish 510 would make a better shoe. 

maybe ill just run my spd hematomas. i can ride what ever- i just prefer the flats in dh riding- its easier to ditch the bike.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

dannyjoy said:


> big price to pay for a shoe that might not work though.


Ya, I can always return it then? Restock fee+return shipping= ~$20-25. I can stomach that in the name of protecting my increasingly mangled feet.


----------



## dannyjoy (Jul 26, 2006)

good point bro- small price to pay for possible big gains....


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

ya my concern is how is it to hike in these things. I do mostly lifts/shuttles with my big bike (only one I'll wear these shoes for) but there's always gonna be the occasional long and short hike.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dannyjoy said:


> I was just reading those posts on the 5050's. they do seem like a good option. reportedly they have good grip and fit and good ankle protection. they look big in the picture but they are not really taller then the 510 high top model. big price to pay for a shoe that might not work though.
> 
> Im thinking about seeing if i can get a shoemaker to custom build me some 510's with steel toes. up here in nor cal with low bb race bikes lots of people break their toes. i really wish 510 would make a better shoe.
> 
> maybe ill just run my spd hematomas. i can ride what ever- i just prefer the flats in dh riding- its easier to ditch the bike.


For a rigid toe cap to protect well you would also need to sole to be stiff. otherwise it shoe will just fold at the back of the cap or the pedal will push the toes into the underside of the cap in the type of impact you suffered.

But IME the stiff soles, even with a soft, grippy tread to not hold well on flats.Trying my SPD adidas DH boots on flats was a scary ride.


----------

